# Tuesday Snapper Trip?



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have room for 1 for a Snapper trip. Depending on seas will go out 30 or 55 miles, may play for kings for a while, maybe AJs if 55 miles doable. Meet in Freeport at 630 am, back at dock by 1 or 2, clean boat/fish head home. Seas fcst at 2s with slight chance of rain. PM phone # if interested and I can give more details.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Turning in. Going with only 3.


----------

